# Der ***OCZ HydroJet*** Thread



## patrock84 (19. November 2007)

Hallo, 

das der Kühler einen gewissen Reiz versprüht, ist nicht zuleugnen, die Leistungsangaben lassen auf Großes hoffen, doch differenzieren die Angaben zur Funktionsweise..

Die WayCool Technologie beschreibt ansich nur die Microchannels und den Wärmetransport mittels einer nicht näher spezifizierten Flüssigkeit.
http://www.onscreentech.com/Docs/WayCoolWhitePaper.pdf


Dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Quellen welche Materialien genutzt werden sollen..
Graphit und/oder Nanokohlenstoffröhren werden genannt.


Kennt jemand genauere Angaben/Spezifikationen/Quellen?

Die PCGH Redaktion vielleicht?


----------



## patrock84 (19. November 2007)

Nun gut, er ist sowieso erstmal auf das erste Quartal 2008 verschoben wurden


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2007)

schreib mal eine PM an NicoOCZ  der kann dir wahrscheinlich am ehesten weiterhelfen


----------



## patrock84 (19. November 2007)

Er darf nichts weiter sagen 



			
				RyderOCZ schrieb:
			
		

> It will not be released before Quarter 1, 2008.


----------



## Henner (20. November 2007)

Mehr kann ich leider auch nicht sagen, ein Testmuster haben wir noch nicht.


----------



## der8auer (20. November 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Er darf nichts weiter sagen


 
hat ich schon befürchtet  denn auch im OCZ Forum hüllen die OCZ`ler sich in schweigen


----------



## patrock84 (20. November 2007)

Böse Zungen behaupten um Schaden zu begrenzen.


----------



## Oliver (21. November 2007)

Die nicht näher spezifizierte Flüssigkeit ird wohl Wasser sein  (Achtung, miene persönliche Meinung).

Auch wenn sie das übliche Marketing-Bla ganz gut anhört, wird sich zeigen wie gut die Performance letzten Endes ist. OCZ stellt sich ja gerne als Innovationsquelle dar, die Praxis sieht meist leider wenig innovativ aus. 

Zugegeben, der Brain Actuator ist geil, ob es der Hydrojet auch ist, wissen wir spätestens nach ersten Tests.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Die WayCool Technologie beschreibt ansich nur die Microchannels und den Wärmetransport mittels einer nicht näher spezifizierten Flüssigkeit.



hmm - was für eine flüssigkeit könnte in einem *hydro*jet wohl letztlich verwendet werden?



> http://www.onscreentech.com/Docs/WayCoolWhitePaper.pdf



was da beschrieben wird, ist im wesentlichen ne heatpipe/lane/... (nur die from wird halt nicht angegeben)




> Dazu gibt es unterschiedliche Quellen welche Materialien genutzt werden sollen..
> Graphit und/oder Nanokohlenstoffröhren werden genannt.



graphit=kohlenstoff, kristallin, hexagonale strukturen innerhalb von ebenen verlinkt
nanotube= genau das gleiche, nur dass die ebene zu einer röhre zusammengewickelt ist.

bringt zwar andere eigenschaften mit sich, aber kann noch als graphit bezeichnet werden.
(würde spontan auch vermuten, dass der unterschied zu graphit in sachen wärmeleitung entlang der kristallstruktur =0 ist)


----------



## patrock84 (22. November 2007)

> Die nicht näher spezifizierte Flüssigkeit wird wohl Wasser sein


 Hmm, durch aus möglich, 95% aller Heatpipes im Niedertemperaturbereich nutzen Wasser.



> OCZ stellt sich ja gerne als Innovationsquelle dar, die Praxis sieht meist leider wenig innovativ aus.



Wenn du damit auf die SLI/Crossfire Ready RAM-Riegel anspielst, dann muss ich dir Recht geben 

@ruyven_macaran: Ich tippe dennoch auf Graphit, da auch davon gesprochen wurde, 4-fach "besser" zu sein als wenn man eine Kupferbasis nehmen würde.
Kupfer hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 401 W / (m*K)
Graphit hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 1700(+-200) W/(m*K)
Nanokohlenstoffröhren hat eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von ca. 6000 W / (m*K)


----------



## Stormbringer (23. November 2007)

trotzdem ein interessantes design - bin gespannt ob das ding jemals kommen wird... und auf den preis.


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2007)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> trotzdem ein interessantes design - bin gespannt ob das ding jemals kommen wird... und auf den preis.


 
Wie du hier lesen kannst verspricht NicoOCZ den release noch dieses Jahr


----------



## patrock84 (25. November 2007)

Wie man hier lesen kann, stimmt das nicht mehr 



			
				RyderOCZ schrieb:
			
		

> It will not be released before Quarter 1, 2008.


----------



## jetztaber (25. November 2007)

Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder dazu, so dass sich jeder was drunter vorstellen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Figure 1:* OCZ HydroJet CPU cooler prototype




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Figure 2:* Aluminum fins and heat-pipes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Figure 3:* OCZ HydroJet CPU cooler prototype.
Below the body you have the pump and below
the pump you have a copper base with
carbon nano-tubes.

Rest hier: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/486


----------



## der8auer (25. November 2007)

patrock84 schrieb:


> Wie man hier lesen kann, stimmt das nicht mehr


 
 die können sich auch nicht entscheiden was sie angeben


----------



## patrock84 (25. November 2007)

Die Aussage von NicoOCZ ist ja auch noch vom Oktober 

@jetztaber: Kann ich deinen Post in den ersten übernehmen mit einer Anmerkung, dass du dies zusammen getragen hast?


----------



## m4Tze (25. November 2007)

Wie schwer soll der denn werden? Wenn da ne Pumpe drin ist und das ganze Metall bzw. der ganze Kohlenstoff (welcher nicht viel zum gewicht beiträgt). Da müsste man ja fast Stützen gebrauchen, denn ich glaube laut den Bildern von jetztaber sieht der ziemlich schwer aus und ein Mainboard ist ja auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt viel gewicht auszuhalten...^^


----------



## pajaa (25. November 2007)

Ich denke nicht, daß der Kühler schwerer als 700g sein wird.


----------



## Oliver (26. November 2007)

Die Variante mit Kupfer-Lamellen, der auf der Cebit gezeigt wurde, war recht schwer. Die Retail-Variante wird aber Alu-Lamellen haben und somit um einiges leichter sein. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, soll das Gewicht später um die 500 Gramm betragen.


----------



## patrock84 (26. November 2007)

Nun ja, 500gramm und 0,5m² Kühloberfläche könnte schwer werden, wenn auch noch eine Pumpe integriert sein soll.


----------



## Oliver (26. November 2007)

Die verwendete Pumpe ist mit dem Lüfter gekoppelt und wird vermutlich auch darüber angetrieben. Schwer sollte diese folglich nicht sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. November 2007)

*zustimm* 
plastikgehäuse der pumpe: leicht
pumpeninnenleben: vermutlich plastik -> leicht
alulamellen: leicht
alurohre: leicht, leichter als kuperheatpipes
lüfter: kaum rahmen,..., kunststoff -> nicht schwerer als andere
das einzige, was noch schwer sein könnte, wäre kühlerbasis, pumpenlager und antrieb - und das ist alles recht weit unten, womit das ganze mainbordschonender als z.b. thermalrights neueste kreation sein dürfte.

was mir viel mehr gedanken macht: 
gleicher antrieb für pumpe und lüfter bedeutet auch gleiche drehzahl.
und das in kombination mit nem radiallüfter? (ne laing soll real ~2000rpm haben. radiallüfter machen so bei 4-10k sinn...)


----------



## hansi152 (26. November 2007)

Das wär als Radi auch ganz toll


----------



## pajaa (26. November 2007)

Der Kühler funktioniert wie ein Radiator, also ist soviel flüssigkeit darin, daß sie gleichmäßig zirkulieren kann, als geschlossenes System, dieses Gewicht sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen bei euren Rechnungen. Da sich das Gewicht wohl eher nah am Mainboard konzentriert, ist das Gewicht sowieso nebensächlich.


----------



## hansi152 (27. November 2007)

trotzdem ein großes Dingenskirchens für alles ist besser als ein paar kleine Dingenskirchens jeweils für jedes Bauteil


----------



## Beoras (29. November 2007)

Die Pumpe soll ja aber auch den Lüfter betreiben, daher dürfte das Design einspaarmöglichkeiten haben.
Und da sie nicht viel Energie umsetzt (Stichwort: Microchannels, dank denen ist der Querschnitt und die Menge der bewegten Kühlflüssigkeit geringer aber effizienter, glaubt man den Waycool Herstellerangaben) könnte das mit dem Gewicht noch hinkommen (dürfte auf jeden Fall mit dem IFX-14 konkurieren können was das Gewicht angeht ).
Beoras

*EDIT*
Beim Radiallüfter hab ich bisher 800rpm gelesen.
Die Dinger haben auch normalerweise nen höheren Durchsatz als vergleichbar große Standardlüfter.
Ich kühl meine PCs schon länger mit Radiallüftern (ist ein bischen aufwendig aber letzten Endes lohnt es sich).
*EDIT2*
@ruyven_macaran: die sogenannten Microchannels bedeuten dass die Kühllamellen von kleinen Kanälen durchzogen sind durch die die Kühlflüssigkeit direkt gepumpt wird.
Das spart 1. Volumen und 2. unnötige Wärmeübergänge.


----------

